# Wieder neu und kein Plan :-(



## Sammelpass (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe folgendes prob. Und zwar habe ich seit LK nicht mehr gespielt und dachte mir ich habe mal wieder Lust. Nun logge ich mich ein und sehe meine Chars und bin völlig Reizüberflutet. Die ganzen Zauber Buffs usw. Dabei hatte ich mal eine rotation  kann man das alles so schnell vergessen? Meine Frage lautet wie kann ich mir das alles wieder bei bringen? Oder doch wieder einen neuen Charakter erstellen und mit ihm groß werden? Vor allem bei meinem Pala sehe ich echt schwarz. Kennt ihr da Tricks oder so? Oder muss ich meine Bartender Leiste löschen und jeden Zauber aus dem Buch wieder lesen, lernen und neu einfügen? Hattet ihr auch solche Erfahrung? Bitte helft mir! LG


----------



## BlackNeo (28. Juli 2014)

Schon in WotLK hatte man keine Rotas mehr, sondern eine Prioritätenliste (außer vielleicht Arkan-Mages).

Seit damals haben sich die Klassen und das Gameplay extrem verändert, les dir nen Guide durch, sortier dir deine Leisten wie du es brauchst und geh dann erst mal Inis um das ganze zu lernen.


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Juli 2014)

Bei jeder Spezialisierung steht die Rota / Prio-Liste dabei.

Am besten du questest ein wenig und arbeitest dich über die 5er Gruppen in die Szenarien und den LFR vor.

Bis dahin hast du auch deine Klasse wieder kapiert  .

Länger als die kostenlose Testwoche nach dem 5.2er Patch hab ichs aber auch nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## Sammelpass (29. Juli 2014)

Ok habt dank für eure antworten! Ich werde es mal so probieren. Hoffentlich verliere ich auch nicht die Lust  LG


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gestern bei nem Bekannten ne Runde MoP gezockt und ich fands zum kotzen.

Die Inis sind zwar etwas anspruchsvoller als zu WotLK, aber im LFR hatte ich gefühlt nur Vollnoobs.

Und dass die Skilltrees gänzlich weggefallen sind hat der Spielkomplexität nicht gut getan.

Seit MoP ist WoW einfach viel viel viel zu casual, das ganze hat schon mit WotLK angefangen, ist da aber noch erträglich...


----------

